# UK Police Staff transfer??



## smooth55555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone out there can give me some sound advice.

I am a UK citizen and for the past two years i have worked in the UK as a Police Community Support Officer. I am looking to move/transfer as Police Staff or a police Officer to Australia or USA.

Does anyone know if either countries offer such a transfer for Police Staff or can UK citizens apply for the role as a Police Officer out there. 

Anyone with any help (however little you feel it may be), it would be great to hear from you.

Thanks for reading.

Chris


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

smooth55555 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone out there can give me some sound advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

I can't speak for the present state of Police Force recruitment in the US (there's hundreds of Poliec forces for a start - you'll need citizenship though. You can apply whilst pending citizenship but on Day 1 at the academy you'll need to have acquired it. Many US forces have a maximum entrance age of 30 or 35 yo (some extend a few years if you are currently serving in the US armed forces) 

Two Canadian forces (Edmonton and Calgary) had a short run of recruiting sworn UK Police officers but this didn't cover PCSO's or CSI's etc. these campaigns have stopped, however.

In Australia none of the forces are willing to sponsor individuals wishing to become police officers - they rely on local candidates.

South Australia Police have only just today closed there most recent UK recruitment drive but unfortunately you would have been ineligible because PSCO's are not sworn officers.

Should you chose the 'long' route and come to Australia independently you would need to acquire Permanent Resident status before being allowed to even apply to the any of the following Australian forces: New South Wales, Northern Territory, Queensland, South Australia, Tasmania, Victoria or Western Australia. If you wish to become a Federal Police Officer you would need to acquire citizenship (after 2 years of Permanent Resident status you can apply).

The Australian recruitment rules are not as accommodating as teh UK ones and do not allow any EU or Commonwealth citizen to apply. It's Aussie or nothing! The UK Police Officer recruits obtain permanent residence as part of the recruitment procedure so qualify before leaving the UK.

Generally, the basic recruit courses are 9 months at the relevant police academy with the subject matter you would expect and be familiar with in your force in the UK. You would be a probationary constable for about 15-18 months after that. I am not aware of any Australian Police force that would allow recognition of prior learning for your PCSO training so you would not benefit from this UK occupation in their eyes.

I trust this answers your questions but if not ask away and I'll try to help.

Nige 
(Former UK cop, now serving with SA Police)


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

WA have made it publically clear that they won't be accepting UK recruits.


----------



## smooth55555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice nige,

I guess my best bet is to become a PC over here and hope they recruit from the UK again. How do you find it? Is the grass greener? how do the public treat you out there? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

smooth55555 said:


> Thanks for the advice nige,
> 
> I guess my best bet is to become a PC over here and hope they recruit from the UK again. How do you find it? Is the grass greener? how do the public treat you out there?
> 
> ...


I wish you well in your endeavours joining the UK as a regular....it's gonna be a long haul for you. You have more courage than I do.

I love being a cop, moving countries was never for the job it was for my family. There are ENORMOUS differences in how policing is applied in Aus compared to the UK. The nature of what people do to each other (thereby giving me gainful employment!) is no different - proving people are the same everywhere you go, I suppose. Like everyone at work.....I can start out on Monday and be neither up nor down about the job. By Wednesday I can be ready to resign and by Friday it's the greatest job EVER (sometimes this can be compressed in to a morning!!!!). Overall, I guess that because of the life I have in Australia and the comfortable lifestyle I am much happier here than the UK and this rubs off on my happiness at work. But as a stand-alone item, job satisfaction is the same......but I loved being a cop in the UK too, so we're full circle again!

The Aussie public are just as happy/angry/pleased/abusive etc to see you as they were in the UK - dependent on the prevailing circumstances surrounding the reason you're there!!! In general terms though, I feel more at ease here and less likley to be assaulted at work and have not needed any stress-related time off work in 4 years here.

You may be going the long way round but I think you'd prefer it here - most guys do. Only the minority return to the UK or resign from SAPOL. I don't know the exact figures of those who emigrate, or those who leave SAPOL but I'm yet to hear of a UK police force carrying out an Aussie recruitment drive - draw your own conclusions!

Good luck.

Nige


----------

